
MariaDB 10.0 Beta launched - aritraghosh007
https://blog.mariadb.org/mariadb-10-0-beta-launched-an-important-milestone/
======
darkchasma
I've been impressed with Postgres, and still have a sour taste in my mouth
over MySql's sale to Oracle. So why would I want to use MariaDB over Postgres?
Is there a compelling reason to give it a look?

~~~
nivla
The main stronghold of MariaDB is the drop in replacement for MySQL. If you
already have a well established web app and you are planning on get off the
clutches of Oracle, MariaDB is your easy choice. You don't have to make
substantial changes or worry about breaking any existing functionality. As for
performance, can someone who have used both comment on it? Also anyone knows
if any exciting changes coming to MYSQL? Can't believe MySQL still doesn't
have support for Json.

~~~
tony_landis
I am pleased to see that the traditional SQL databases are still advancing.
Having used various NoSQL databases, I always miss the declarative nature of
SQL.

I have to agree that MariaDB's main stronghold being MySQL drop in. The other
MySQL drop in out there is MemSQL, which is closed and they really keep
pricing under wraps.

TokuDB is a great engine. I don't think Postgres has a storage engine that
matches the benefits TokuDB brings, but other than that I don't see many
benefits over Postgres for a new project, but haven't compared the replication
features closely.

Migrating a big codebase to Postgres from MySQL can be kind of a pain unless
everything wrapped everything in an ORM like sqlalchemy. The main pain point
for me in a recent migration was how postgres handles mixed case in
table/column names. Most of the function differences between the two are
fairly easy to resolve.

Can anyone with experience with JSON in both Postgres and MariaDB make a
comparison?

~~~
gngeal
> I am pleased to see that the traditional SQL databases are still advancing.
> Having used various NoSQL databases, I always miss the declarative nature of
> SQL.

And I bet you haven't seen Datalog yet. ;-)

~~~
tony_landis
Oh I have, and I like it so much that I feel like mentioning all the time. So
I was pleased with my self-restraint here ;)

------
kijin

        DELETE ... RETURNING
    

Cool! The ability to fetch the result of a write operation without having to
do a SELECT afterward is one of my favorite "minor perks" of PostgreSQL. It
eliminates the need for a lot of extra queries.

With MariaDB 10.0, only DELETE statements get the RETURNING clause. But it
seems that they have plans to add it to UPDATE statements soon [1], and I hope
INSERT gets it as well.

[1]
[https://mariadb.atlassian.net/browse/MDEV-5092](https://mariadb.atlassian.net/browse/MDEV-5092)

------
cakeface
Has anyone done a conversion from mysql to mariadb recently? How was the
experience?

~~~
terrellm
I develop a Rails 3 web app and recently moved from MySQL to MariaDB. Well
actually the guys at Rails Machine did the move for me. I don't know what all
they did on their end, so can't speak much for the server admin side. We ended
up making the switch since I was moving to a high availability setup with
multiple DB servers.

On the web app side, I am using the mysql2 gem and made zero changes to my
code. Also, I frequently import SQL dumps from MariaDB into my local MySQL
development with no problems.

The only issue I had was related to some nasty SQL I had in a select in a
finder (yeah I know bad practice). MySQL was returning a 0 while MariaDB
returned NULL. Either way, it was my fault for messy code and when I fixed the
select, everything was good.

~~~
viraptor
There's one silly difference I noticed. Timestamps in mariadb dumps have their
size appended. Mysql doesn't like that, so you need to filter them out.
Otherwise pretty much a drop-in.

------
antihero
What is involved in changing from 5.5 to 10.x?

